# Black Plastic Trim



## michaelb73 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just interested in what you guys suggest for reviving black plastic trim.

There isn't much on my TF but it needs a lift.

I have used Car-Plan Back to Black in the past but find it awful to use and doesn't last that long.

Is there any product that can be also used on tyres? Or are two products better?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Autofinesse Revive is worth a look or Solution Finish is rated high on here (not used myself) :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Obsession wax Nero can be used on both trim and tyres.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

I use G Techniq T1 on both the trim and tyres on my wife's Mini and it goes on easy and is quite durable. If its just for trim try C4.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Solution Finish :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> Autofinesse Revive is worth a look or Solution Finish is rated high on here (not used myself) :thumb:


Yep this :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been using Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator and have been very impressed. Whatever you use, make sure you scrub the trim well before you apply.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a Jag XF RS with all black plastic trim. What they call the black edition and I love it but unfortunately it is prone to fading, scratching and all the other associated problems and being gloss black it shows !!

I noticed the other day that the wing mirror support had faded really badly so wondered what was best to do.

I tried all sorts but one evening sat in the lounge relaxing I suddenly thought, like you do !! ' T cut ' so out I went in to the garage at a late hour and T cut the plastic.

It worked, so give it a try, I have since applied a carnuba wax and hoping that may help

I am thinking the situation my not have been helped by using a citrus APC when last cleaning the car so will give that a misss next time

Good luck


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it's important to distinguish between the matte black ABS type trim (often seen around wheel arches and bumpers, scuttle panels etc) and gloss black trim (often on door pillars) which is usually acrylic plastic. 

The former works well with products like Solution Finish, AF Revive, and even coatings like Carpro DLUX. The latter needs to be polished with great care but can't really be dressed like the matte stuff can.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

I've been using Auto Finesse revive for a couple of months now and so far I'm very impressed with the product. Although yet to see how long the trim stays revived for so fingers crossed for good durability.

On the other hand Gtechniq permanent trim restorer is a superb product. Durability is meant to be between 1 - 2 years. Applied to the trim of my vw caddy around 6 months ago and it still looks like the day it was applied!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I also really like Revive, I find it's still darkening and having a mild hydrophobic effect after 6-8 weeks, but that's on a car that doesn't do loads of miles and is in a garage most nights. On a higher mileage vehicle probably more like a month. It's very easy to apply and you don't use much at all. I find it goes on best if you use a microfibre applicator and apply very sparingly, rubbing it in well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

I've used Prima Infinity which worked well (I have some spare in the swaps section I am looking to trade) 

I have been using Autoglym bumper care which I am very impressed with.

No personal experience with Auto Finesse but have heard a lot of very good things about it.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I also use AF Revive. I agree with Steelghost using Revive sparingly and rubbing it in well with a microfibre applicator does the job. I use my car as a daily so ideally would need to apply it monthly although I rarely do this.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Solution finish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375871


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Solution Finish. A little goes a very long way, easy to apply and restores normal plastic trim with ease.


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Lot of love here for solution finish. 
Dm


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr K said:


> I have a Jag XF RS with all black plastic trim. What they call the black edition and I love it but unfortunately it is prone to fading, scratching and all the other associated problems and being gloss black it shows !!
> 
> I noticed the other day that the wing mirror support had faded really badly so wondered what was best to do.
> 
> ...


Once you get the gloss trim back to new looking, use a good quality sealant like GTechniq C1 or CSL. I have used it on BMW's for years and the trim stays gloss black and shiny: not like some of the MSports you see which have gloss black turned to rainbow.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

As others have mentioned I would look at a product like Solution Finish to 'restore' the trim then use a protector such as Adams VRT to protect it afterwards from thos nasty UV rays etc. :thumb:


----------

